# I am a calm girl...



## mahaz

Hi 2 all,
I want the translation of following into as many languages as possible*.*

*I am a calm girl, I like going out and stay with my friends, reading, writing, the manga, riding and not going to school if it´s possible LOL*

Thanx in advance** 
Maha


----------



## elroy

Before I offer a translation, let me make some corrections to the English text. Also, could you clarify the points in blue?



			
				mahaz said:
			
		

> *I am a calm girl. I like going out and staying (hanging out?) with my friends, reading, writing, the manga, (what is this?) riding (riding what? I guess you mean horses) and not going to school if it´s possible. LOL*


----------



## cherine

Manga is/are very famous Japanese comics. As for riding, I thought it was riding bicycles ! 
Well, either ways, here's my take for the Arabic version (without the final "lol", we don't have it in Arabic chat symbols, maybe a hahaha would do)  :
أنا فتاة هادئة. أحب الخروج مع أصدقائى، والقراءة، والكتابة، وقراءة القصص اليابانية المصورة (مانجا) وركوب الخيل/الدراجة، وعدم الذهاب إلى المدرسة إن أمكن​ana fataatun haadi2atun. u7ibbu'l-khuruuja ma3a asdiqaa2i, wa-l'qiraa2ata wa-l'kitaabata, wa qiraa2at al'qisasi-l'yaabaniyya al-musawwara (manga) wa rukuub al-khayl (horses)/al-darraja (bike), wa 3adama-l'dhihaabi ila-l'madrasati in amkana.

Here's a "deciphering" help for the (2, 3 and 7)


----------



## elroy

I should point out that الخيل is "horse" (alkhayl) and الدراجة is "bicycle" (ad-darraaja). Take your pick, depending on your intentions. Or if you meant something else, let us know.


----------



## nichec

mahaz said:
			
		

> Hi 2 all,





			
				mahaz said:
			
		

> I want the translation of following into as many languages as possible*.*
> 
> *I am a calm girl, I like going out and stay with my friends, reading, writing, the manga, riding and not going to school if it´s possible LOL*
> 
> Thanx in advance**
> Maha




My try in French: 
Je suis une fille calme. J'aime bien sortir pour passer du temps avec mes amies, lire, ecrire, faire du velo, le manga, et ne aller a l'ecole si c'est possible. (sorry I can't put the accents)

Chinese:
我是一個文靜的女孩,我喜歡出門和朋友一起,看書,寫作,漫畫,騎腳踏車,如果可以的話,我喜歡不用去上學


----------



## agnijam

HI in Latvian!

Es esmu mieriga meitene! Man patiek tuset ar draugiem, lasit, rakstit (don't know what is manga), vazaties apkart un neiet uz skolu, ja vien tas ir iespejams!


----------



## Laia

*In Catalan*:

Sóc una noia tranquil·la, m'agrada sortir i estar amb els meus amics, llegir, escriure, el manga, l'equitació i no anar a l'escola si és possible.
jeje


----------



## mahaz

elroy said:
			
		

> Before I offer a translation, let me make some corrections to the English text. Also, could you clarify the points in blue?


 
Thanks elory for the correction. 

Actually it was a translation from Spanish into English and because of shortage of time I couldnt review it  

And yes, here riding is concerned with the horses.
While Manga is something related to 'Japnese Comic'


----------



## Mutichou

mahaz said:
			
		

> *I am a calm girl, I like going out and stay with my friends, reading, writing, the manga, riding and not going to school if it´s possible LOL*


In French: Je suis une fille calme, j'aime sortir et rester avec mes amis, lire, écrire, les manga, faire du vélo et ne pas aller à l'école si c'est possible LOL.
(I think the LOL can be removed ).
In German: Ich bin ein ruhiges Mädchen, ich gehe hinaus und bleibe gern mit meinen Freunden, ich lese und schreibe gern, ich mag Manga, ich reite gern und nicht gehe in die Schule, wenn es möglich ist.

Manga is a Japanese words, in Japanese there is no singular or plural, therefore I don't add a -s to make the plural.


----------



## Ilmo

In Finnish: (Suomeksi: ) 
Olen rauhallinen tyttö. Pidän ulkona olosta ystävieni kanssa, lukemisesta, kirjoittamisesta, japanilaisista sarjakuvista, ratsastuksesta ja siitä, ettei tarvitse käydä koulua, jos se on mahdollista. HAHAHA.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Corriendo y llegando tarde, en español de México:
"Soy una chica tranquila. Me gusta salir y estar con mis amigos, leer, escribir, el manga, la equitación y no ir a la escuela/matar clase si es posible. lol"
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## cherine

Mutichou said:
			
		

> In French: Je suis une fille calme, j'aime sortir et rester avec mes amis, lire, écrire, les manga, monter à cheval et ne pas aller à l'école si c'est possible LOL.


Bon, puisqu'il s'est avéré que c'est du cheval et non pas du vélo


----------



## Alberto77

mahaz said:
			
		

> Hi 2 all,
> I want the translation of following into as many languages as possible*.*
> 
> *I am a calm girl, I like going out and stay with my friends, reading, writing, the manga, riding and not going to school if it´s possible LOL*
> 
> Thanx in advance**
> Maha


 
in italian:
sono una ragazza tranquilla, mi piace uscire e stare con gli amici, leggere, scrivere, mi piacciono i manga, andare a cavallo e, se possibile, non andare a scuola! LOL

alb


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Jsem tichá dívka, ráda se chodím bavit s kamarády, baví mne číst, psát, manga, jezdit na koni a - je-li to možné - nechodit do školy.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Updated Arabic translation (based on new information ):




> أنا فتاة هادئة. أحب الخروج مع أصدقائى، والقراءة، والكتابة، وقراءة القصص اليابانية المصورة (مانجا) وركوب الخيل، وعدم الذهاب إلى المدرسة إن أمكن


​ 
I also tweaked the transliteration a little:




> ana fataatun haadi2atun. u7ibbu 'l-khuruuja ma3a aSdiqaa2i, wa 'l-qiraa2ata wa 'l-kitaabata, wa qiraa2at al-qiSaSi 'l-yaabaaniyyati 'l-muSawwarati (manga) wa rukuuba 'l-khayli, wa 3adama 'dh-dhahaabi ila 'l-madrasati in amkana.


----------



## gorbatzjov

mahaz said:
			
		

> *I am a calm girl, I like going out and stay with my friends, reading, writing, the manga, riding and not going to school if it´s possible LOL*


Ik ben een kalm meisje, ik ga graag uit en blijf [graag] bij mijn vrienden, [ik hou van] lezen, schrijven, ????, fietsen en niet naar school gaan als het mogelijk is. LOL.

That's it in Dutch.


----------



## Whodunit

Mutichou said:
			
		

> In German: Ich bin ein ruhiges Mädchen, ich gehe hinaus und bleibe gern mit meinen Freunden, ich lese und schreibe gern, ich mag Manga, ich reite gern und nicht gehe in die Schule, wenn es möglich ist.


 
Ich bin ein ruhiges Mädchen. Ich gehe gern aus, treffe mich mit Freunden, lese und schreibe gern, mag Mangas, reite gern, aber gehe nicht gern zur Schule, wenn möglich. lol (I usually use minuscules for this abbreviation)



> Manga is a Japanese words, in Japanese there is no singular or plural, therefore I don't add a -s to make the plural.


 
Nevertheless, the plural sounds better in German.


----------



## elroy

gorbatzjov said:
			
		

> Ik ben een kalm meisje, ik ga graag uit en blijf [graag] bij mijn vrienden, [ik hou van] lezen, schrijven, ????, fietsen en niet naar school gaan als het mogelijk is. LOL.
> 
> That's it in Dutch.


 
Mahaz explained in post #8 that she meant "horseback riding," not "fietsen."


----------



## mambo_italiano

*In Romanian! - Romania

Sunt o fată** calmă**,liniş**tită**, î**mi place să** ies cu prietenii,î**mi place să** citesc, să**  scriu, manga, că**lă**ritul ş**i câ**t de puţ**in pe la ş**coal**ă**, dac**ă** e posibil LOL

*


----------



## macta123

In Hini
Mein ek shant ladki hoon


----------



## trollmann

Norwegian:
Jeg er ei stille jente. Jeg liker å gå ut og møte venner, lese bøker, skrive, se på manga, rydding og ikke å gå på skolen når mulig.


----------



## Elieri

*Swedish:
*Jag är en lugn tjej. Jag gillar att gå ut och va med mina vänner, läsa, skriva, manga, ridning och att om möjligt inte gå till skolan. LOL


----------



## 1234plet

*In Danish:*

Jeg er en rolig pige, jeg kan godt lide at gå ud og hænge med mine venner, læse, skrive, manga, ride/cykle *(riding horses/bikes)* og ikke gå i skole, hvis det er muligt. LOL *(in Danish we write 'LOL' too)*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:
*
Sakin bir kızımdır. Dışarı çıkmaktan ve arkadaşlarımla takılmaktan hoşlanırım. Okumayı, yazmayı, mangaları, bisiklete/ata(bike/horse) binmeyi severim. Mümkünse de okula gitmemeyi tercih ederim. LOL

Turks also use LOL but mostly they prefer "hehe" or "haha" instead.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


gorbatzjov said:


> Ik ben een kalm meisje, ik ga graag uit en blijf [graag] bij mijn vrienden, [ik hou van] lezen, schrijven, ????, fietsen en niet naar school gaan als het mogelijk is. LOL.



Two minor problems:
(1) *Ik hou van lezen, schrijven, manga's, fietsen... 
*It's a kind of stylistic problem (in the original, Gorbatzjov inserted the ???? here): all those infinitives and then all of a sudden a noun.

*- Ik hou van [...] niet naar school gaan*
I have some problems with this conctruction 

A modest suggestion:
Ik ben een rustig meisje. Ik ga graag uit en ik ben graag onder vrienden. Ik hou van lezen (manga's!!), schrijven en fietsen. Ik ga echt niet graag naar school. *
[I would skip the rest]*

In Dutch, manga refers to the genre, but also to a comic book (it can be used as a countable noun). In this case it's a shorter form of "mangastrip".

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## linguist786

mahaz said:


> *I am a calm girl, I like going out and staying with my friends, reading, writing, the manga, riding (horses) and not going to school if it´s possible LOL*
> 
> Thanx in advance**
> Maha


*Takes deep breath* 

*In Urdu:*

*ميں ايک شانت لڑکى ہوں۔ مجهے باهر جانا, پڑهنا, لكهنا, "مانگا" (يعنى ايک جاپانى كتاب)*
*اور گهرے کى سوارى كرنا سب كچه بہت پسند ہے. اگر اسكول نہ جانا ہو تو وه بهى بہت پسند ہے*! ​
_Transliteration:_
_mai ek shaant larki hoon. mujhe baahir jaanaa, parnaa, likhnaa, "maangaa" (yaani ek jaapaanee kitaab) aur ghoray ki sawaaree karnaa bahut pasand hai. agar iskuul na jaanaa ho to woh bhi bahut pasand hai._​ 
*In Hindi:*​ 
मैं एक शांत लड़की हूँ. मुझे बाहिर जाना, पढ़ना, लिखना, "मांगा" (यानी एक जापानी किताब) और घोरे की सवारी करना
सब कुछ बहुत पसंद है. अगर मदरसा न जाना हो तो वह भी बहुत पसंद है!​ 

_Transliteration:_
(same as Urdu) , escept "madrasah" instead of "iskuul"​


----------



## linguist786

cherine said:


> Manga is/are very famous Japanese comics. As for riding, I thought it was riding bicycles !
> Well, either ways, here's my take for the Arabic version (without the final "lol", we don't have it in Arabic chat symbols, maybe a hahaha would do)  :
> أنا فتاة هادئة. أحب الخروج مع أصدقائى، والقراءة، والكتابة، وقراءة القصص اليابانية المصورة (مانجا) وركوب الخيل/الدراجة، وعدم الذهاب إلى المدرسة إن أمكن​ana fataatun haadi2atun. u7ibbu'l-khuruuja ma3a asdiqaa2i, wa-l'qiraa2ata wa-l'kitaabata, wa qiraa2at al'qisasi-l'yaabaniyya al-musawwara (manga) wa rukuub al-khayl (horses)/al-darraja (bike), wa 3adama 'dh-dhihaabi ila-l'madrasati in amkana.
> 
> Here's a "deciphering" help for the (2, 3 and 7)


اليس كذلك؟


----------



## optimistique

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> A modest suggestion:
> Ik ben een rustig meisje. Ik ga graag uit en ik ben graag onder vrienden. Ik hou van lezen (manga's!!), schrijven en fietsen. Ik ga echt niet graag naar school. *
> [I would skip the rest]*



I'm sorry, but I wouldn't use 'onder vrienden' in this way. 
Also, about your remark of the verbs and the single noun: all the verbs mentioned are nouns! They are infinitives used as a noun, so I don't really see any reason against this construction (though you're right that it doesn't sound absolutely great, but this is not meant to be a 'literair hoogstandje' the way it looks ;-). In fact I'd prefer it to your suggestion because it is less 'rommelig' (messy) than using the brackets. 

I would say: _Ik ben een rustig meisje_. _Ik ga graag uit en ga graag met mijn vrienden om. Ik hou van schrijven[=writing], paardrijden [=riding on horseback], lezen [=reading] en (dan vooral [=especially]) manga's en ik ga het liefst niet naar school, als dat mogelijk is. LOL


_


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


optimistique said:


> IThey are infinitives used as a noun,


Say what?



> I would say: _Ik ben een rustig meisje_. _Ik ga graag uit en ga graag met mijn vrienden om. Ik hou van schrijven[=writing], paardrijden [=riding on horseback], lezen [=reading] en (dan vooral [=especially]) manga's en ik ga het liefst niet naar school, als dat mogelijk is. LOL
> _


The translation is much better indeed!

Frank


----------



## linguist786

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Say what?


"Infinitive" is the term used for the form of the verb used that is found in the dictionary. In english "to do"/"to play" are infinitives ("to" heralds the infinitive). In German, most infinitives end in "-en" (machen, spielen, trinken, essen etc). In French, there are three: "-er","-re" and "-ir" (eg - parler, répondre & finir). That is what you called the infinitive - what you'd find in the dictionary (for instance, you wouldn't find "gespielt" in a German dictionary, nor would you find "répondu" in a French one, or "played" in an Enlglish one)

So what he means is, the verbs used are in the _infinitive form_, but are being used as _nouns _in this case.

Does my pathetic explanation make sense?


----------



## moldo

optimistique said:


> _Ik ben een rustig meisje_. _Ik ga graag uit en ga graag met mijn vrienden om. Ik hou van schrijven, paardrijden, lezen en (dan vooral) manga's en ik ga het liefst niet naar school, als dat mogelijk is. LOL_


 
Perfect!


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:*
Ja sam mirna devojka, volim da izlazim i provodim vreme sa svojim prijateljima, čitam, pišem, jašem, **volim japanske **stripove (**manga) **i da ne idem u školu ako je moguće.*


----------



## samlj

In Galician / En Galego:

Son unha rapaza tranquila. Gústame saír e estar cos meus amigos, ler, escribir, manga, montar a cabalo/en bicicleta (horse/bycicle) e latar a clase se é posíbel, LOL (or jajaja)


----------



## Tisia

Persian:
*من دختر آرامي هستم. دوست دارم با دوستانم بيرون برم، بخوانم، بنويسم، داستانهاي تصويري ژاپني (مانگا) رو بخوانم و در صورت امکان به مدرسه نرم*​a=bad
aa=car
j= Pleasure
(man dokhtare aaraami hastam. Doost daaram baa doostaanam biron beram, bekhaanam, benevisam, daastaanhaaye tasviri'e japoni (manga) ro bekhaanam va dar soorate emkaan be madrasa naram.)​ 
Tisia​


----------



## Joca

*I am a calm girl, I like going out and stay with my friends, reading, writing, the manga, riding and not going to school if it´s possible LOL*

In Brazilian Portuguese, it could read like this:

Sou uma garota tranqüila. Gosto de sair e de ficar com meus amigos, de ler, de escrever, de mangá, de andar a cavalo e de não ir à escola, se for possível. LOL (sorrisos)

Joca


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian:

Tisia's version looks good to me. 

Saludos


----------



## zaigucis

agnijam said:


> HI in Latvian!
> 
> Es esmu mierīga meitene! Man patīk tusēt ar draugiem, lasīt, rakstīt, manga, jāt (if it is about horses) un neiet uz skolu, ja vien tas ir iespējams!


----------



## panjabigator

Linguist, wouldn't the word /suquun/ be better than /shant/ in urdu?


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> Linguist, wouldn't the word /suquun/ be better than /shant/ in urdu?


No 

Firstly, you can't say "maiN ek suquun larki hooN" - that makes no sense. You can however say "maiN ek suquun *waali* larki hooN".

But even then, I don't feel it's the right way to say "I am a calm girl". The sentence with "suquun waali" to me sounds as though her life is full of peace and she is very content because of it. It's just not quite the same thing, IMO.


----------



## panjabigator

I agree.  I couldn't think of another form of /suquun/ so I left it as is.  I agree with your interpretation of /suquun waali/ also.  How would you say it in Gujarati?


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> I agree. I couldn't think of another form of /suquun/ so I left it as is. I agree with your interpretation of /suquun waali/ also. How would you say it in Gujarati?


haha.. the whole thing? I should do it really - maybe later lol 

"maiN ek shaant larki hooN" - "Oo ek shaanti Chokrii Chu" (GUJ)


----------



## frone

In Bahasa Indonesia:

Most formal:
Saya gadis yang kalem, saya senang keluar dengan teman-teman, membaca, menulis, manga, berkuda (riding horses) / bersepeda (riding bycicle), dan tidak pergi ke sekolah jika memungkinkan. LOL

Less formal:
Aku gadis yang kalem, aku senang keluar dengan teman-teman, membaca, menulis, manga, berkuda / bersepeda, dan tidak pergi ke sekolah kalau bisa. LOL

Slang (can be heard widely in Jakarta - our capital city):
Gue cewek yang kalem, gue suka keluar bareng teman-teman, baca, nulis, manga, berkuda / bersepeda, dan enggak pergi ke sekolah kalau bisa. LOL


Hmm..
I hope I didn't confuse you Mahaz 
You can pick one


----------



## yasemin

Turkish:
Ben sakin bir kızım, dışarı çıkmayı ve arkadaşlarımla vakit geçirmeyi, okumayı, yazmayı, mangayı, ata binmeyi ve (eğer) mümkünse okula gitmemeyi severim.


----------



## mataripis

mahaz said:


> Hi 2 all,
> I want the translation of following into as many languages as possible*.*
> 
> *I am a calm girl, I like going out and stay with my friends, reading, writing, the manga, riding and not going to school if it´s possible LOL*
> 
> Thanx in advance**
> Maha


Tagalog: Isang akong mabini, mahilig akong magliwaliw kasama ng mga kaibigan ko, magbasa,sumulat ng mga kathain,magpatakbo ng sasakyan at kung maari nga lang ay hindi na pumasok sa paaralan.


----------

